# Landmine, Evolution



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Has anyone heard of these kennels? Landmine Kennels and Evolution Kennels. Landmine Kennels has puppies for sale and i was going through there pedigree.... ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [219027] :: *LAND MINE'S TROUBLE X BLOODY MARY BREEDING*

and i came across the sire on the dams side and he was from evolution kennels.... ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [63814] :: EVOLUTION KENNELS MACHOBUCK

I also saw a designation i had never seen before and it is POR as in....
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [750] :: STONE CITY KENNELS` BLONDIE

any answers for me?


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

check your pm


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Let me clarify something...lol....i am not interested in these kennels to purchase there dogs. LOL. thanks for everyones concern. I do however notice the abundance of credentials in these pedigrees and wonder if anyone had heard of these kennels? Just an innocent question.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

i checked out evolution kennels are they said they specialize in "blue coats" and that they are 50%evo (kennel name) and 50% RE (bully)

seems like another game-bully mix maybe?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

there seems to be more than one evo kennel....its not BULLY im pretty sure. i saw the bully evo kennel they are registeed UKC and ABKC and like ckc or something but this one is only registered ADBA so....i dont know.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I also saw a designation i had never seen before and it is POR as in....


POR= producer of record. never heard of those kennels but some of the peds look ok.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

OOOOO and a ROM is a ... Of Merit?

isnt it kinda off....they say dog fighting is illegal. fine. But publishing the fact isnt illegal? Wouldnt that automaticall incriminate you?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

register of merit


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

right on thanks madbood.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> OOOOO and a ROM is a ... Of Merit?
> 
> isnt it kinda off....they say dog fighting is illegal. fine. But publishing the fact isnt illegal? Wouldnt that automaticall incriminate you?


publishing history isn't illegal. it's the fame hungry that want to show off thier wins that get targeted...not mentioning all the people that loudcap them. If you have a "win" after 1976 and you post it up on the internet....you're effing stupid and deserve what you get, IMO.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

i totally agree madbood. I was just wondering. It seems extremely stupid to me like the "I SELL WEED #(you number here)" bumper sticker its asking for a cop to search your car lol. I honestly dont see the point of posting wins except to sell puppies. If your dogs are ...of such high standards then you dont want to sell them to just anyone. Only those who you know and trust. If you know and trust these people ...then most likely they already know of the wins and therefore posting them is null and void? Is it possible that these dogs dont have any wins at all? i mean 7 W and not covered in scars ...i doubt it. I dont know much about anything though...


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

exactly....the ones that know what they have, they don't have to prove anything to anyone. i believe that it's mostly a sell tactic myself.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

right on thanks for all the help mabood. i gots to go to bed before my face smacks the key board lol. 9pm...im a wuss lol.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

haha...it's 12 here...and Caliber is barking his ass off at some deer, keeping me up...lol


----------

